# Smelt



## trapper42 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can someone post information about smelting opportunities in the lower 
peninsula. Thank you. DF


----------



## jigsnwigs (Feb 6, 2011)

trapper42 said:


> Can someone post information about smelting opportunities in the lower
> peninsula. Thank you. DF


Well ya way back like 25 years ago when a guy could actually get enough to make it worth while...


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Do they even smelt dip anymore? That was a big thing when I was a kid. Going to Singing Bridge was the annual fishing trip.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Only thing I can tell you is best oppurtunity on eastside is from Augre to Tawas that I know of, mid to late April. Don't know if they are coming back at all, but pretty hard to hit them unless you live there or someone you know does. Its a quick short run anymore from what I hear. There's always guys trying though, end of foster rd. is a popular spot in Augres,and singing bridge to north on U.S. 23, and Tawas pier, along with a few others I won't put on here.


----------



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Got over 500 at Higgins yesterday still 12 of ice took the quad out there .Over the last week my group has caught over 1,200 smelt.It does suck that they are so thin in Lk Huron use to be a blast but that is just a memory.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ralph Smith said:


> Only thing I can tell you is best oppurtunity on eastside is from Augre to Tawas that I know of, mid to late April. Don't know if they are coming back at all, but pretty hard to hit them unless you live there or someone you know does. Its a quick short run anymore from what I hear. There's always guys trying though, end of foster rd. is a popular spot in Augres,and singing bridge to north on U.S. 23, and Tawas pier, along with a few others I won't put on here.


Did you ever find out if "Floriday's Huron Haven" was still around Ralph??
We used to dip'M right out of the lake back in the day.........
Way nicer than the drunk-fest at the singing bridge!
:lol:


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I used to go also when I was a younger lad. I gotta believe you can still get some. Anybody have any updates it would be nice. I am ready to through a net in the truck and head up to give it a try.


----------

